# First Closet Grow!! Day 12, How's the setup?



## jayreef (Mar 16, 2009)

hello all, i've decided to start a grow journal instead of posting the the general indoor growing forum every few days. anyhow, this is day 12 of my first closet grow. I started these two "ladies" out under 4 4' 40w floros. They did alright to get them going however I just changed my setup. I now have 5 23w cfl 1600 lumens a piece 2 are 2700k and 3 are 3500k. Altogether, I have 8000 lumens in the little space I have. Thinking about adding for more bulb, what do ya'll think. Just did a transplant yesterday into some real pots. Aaaahhhhhhh! I was stressin. It didn't go to bad for a first transplant though. My little ladie wasn't bothered at all but my bigger ladie was a bit shocked. She's pullin out  of it though. Anyhow here are the pics. Let me know what you think. already put picks in differnt post here's the link.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39402


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*looking good :aok:

here some green mojo for ladies :48:*


----------



## 225smokestack (Mar 16, 2009)

lookin good man, keep it up


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

couldnt hurt to throw in more cfls.
looking good so far


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

should you not be using the 6500k cfl's for veg?
Hey i'm no expert i using 600w hps duel spec lights from start to finish, just throwing it out there due to the relevant cfl's been readily available.
Anywho good luck man


----------



## jayreef (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks all. i wish i had a 600w hps dual spectrum, my dreams would be true. im not sure, is the higher spectrum for veg? im trying to find out, does anyone know?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*6500 for vegging (more bluish)
2700 for flowering (more red)

but you can mix em up eace:*


----------



## jayreef (Mar 16, 2009)

k thanks. does anyone know a place on the web that sell a wide selections of cfls bulbs?


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2009)

jayreef said:
			
		

> k thanks. does anyone know a place on the web that sell a wide selections of cfls bulbs?




hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/2-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorescent-Screw-In-Light-Bulbs/

replace the x's with t's...they hve a good selection and ok prices it seems...


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks man, exactly what i was looking for. very appreciated


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

jayreef said:
			
		

> thanks all. i wish i had a 600w hps dual spectrum, my dreams would be true. im not sure, is the higher spectrum for veg? im trying to find out, does anyone know?


 
Lol i've got 3 you can get em pretty cheap now ya know, well you can in uk anyway, sure if you looked about you'd be surprised.
Be too hot for your needs surely?


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

ive been browsing however with things the way they are cant afford to drop money on lights when the bills are do. no, if i had one i would use it to its full potential


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am NO expert but I just got schooled last week on the importance of good light. Honestly, if you are able to spend $150 on a good 400w HPS that will do all you need it to do there are places out there if interested (let me know). In the long run you will be happy. I wish I did my research more on light before starting (nearing harvest and it would have made for better conditions for flowering). IMO 

BTW check around depending on your grow room size may have impact what size system to buy. Basically, spend the money if you can it will make a difference. 

My first grow check out my threads and you can see more of what I'm talking about. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

$150 for a 400w? Wow you guys have to to pay through the nose.
I can walk in a hydro shop over here and buy complete 600's, bulb, ballast, fitting, shade etc, with proper european and british standard marks for around or under equivelant of $120 and you know if you can get em for that in hydro shop they can be found cheaper.

I agree with Easyliving29 by the way and just think whatever money you put in will more than pay for itself back but hey if you dont have the cash you dont have it and i seen good results from cfl's.

I have put my very last few quid into growing as i lost my job so i made sure to set up proper to maximise my chances of getting some cash back


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

without a job you know how i feel about getting a $150 light, when bills are do. anyhow, thanks again all. EasyLiving, I am very interested in a cheaper light, what info do you have?


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

can every1 check this out and give me a hand?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39435


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

the link is to my sick plant picks please look!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

Rockstar knows a hell of a lot more than i do. Some serious knowlege there believe me.

Just curious, do you leave your tap water to let chlorine and stuff to evaporate for 24 hours.
Not saying it connected just curious cos you dint say:aok:


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

for sure, i will def pay attention to what she has to say. she suggested low humidity for the cause of leaf fold, so i already stuck a bowl of water in my little area to bring it up. no, i dont let it sit, should i in the future?


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

ok every1 just added a bowl of water a small fan for fresh air and humidity. maybe get some of the heat causing my leafs to fold out of their or bring the humidity up so it wont be to low causing them to fold. is this a good move or a bad?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 17, 2009)

fan good
water not neccesary


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

ok, to raise the humidity will the water help or how would i go about raising humidity?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 17, 2009)

first of all what kind of lights you got
and how close are they.
it could just be the light is too close.
although my 400w hps is hardy 6 inches from the tops of my girls.
but i live in canada...
so you gotta find whats right in your conditions.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 17, 2009)

jayreef said:
			
		

> without a job you know how i feel about getting a $150 light, when bills are do. anyhow, thanks again all. EasyLiving, I am very interested in a cheaper light, what info do you have?


 
Try here:

http://www.htgsupply.com/

lights
http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

jayreef said:
			
		

> i dont let it sit, should i in the future?


 
I've always being told to give your water 24 hours or at the bare minimum 12 to let the chlorine and other assorted chemicals evaporate out of the water.
As i had it explained to me, we are used to the chemicals after years of using it but plants arn't.
Makes sense to me and i stick to it religiously.

Anybody else got a view on this?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

*i leave my water to sit for 24 hrs also :yeahthat:*


----------



## jayreef (Mar 17, 2009)

alright, i did not know that but i will def start doing it. Thanks


----------



## jayreef (Mar 19, 2009)

...


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 19, 2009)

yes chlorine is very bad for your plants if you leave a gallon sit out for 24 hours your chlorine will evaporate faster then the water.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 19, 2009)

hello all, this is day 15 of my first grow. I have transplanted, put in new setup frow original, and had some heat/humidity problems with the new setup. Put a fan in grow area, lifted lights a tiny bit, and plants made a full recovery from there folding problem. Here's some pics, how am i doing?


----------



## jayreef (Mar 19, 2009)

i do got a question. my plant are gettin alot of vegatative growth and hardly any stem grow, for all the veg they have they seem short compared to other grows i've had. is this normal?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

all strains are different.

looking good bro


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 19, 2009)

My only concern with your grow is the space you have, do you have any way to raise the lights? if you move the light up sometimes you can get the stems to stretch a bit if thats what you want, but i think your looking good.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks fellas, I would like a little stem growth. They just seem really bushy for there age. maybe after the next leaf set, they'll get a little more stem. if there's no problems with them though i'm happy, like you said different strains do different things. very appreciated.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking..great..over..there..Sorry..Spacebar..doesn't..work..Very..healthy..plants!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Like gsxr said if you move the lights up a bit sometimes they will sretch a little.
I did the same thing, thought they were bit bushy and short and moved light up.
It worked BUT after seeing how much the grow when in flower anyway i probably wouldn't have bothered.
If your thinking you want plants to end up quite big then dont worry about that, mine growing at least an inch and half a day at moment.
I didnt top em cos i got over 7ft for em to grow in, they only been on 12/12 for 2 weeks and i'm starting to wonder how much space i'm going have left lol


----------



## jayreef (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks bud, im just going to let them do what they do. I figure after the last leaf set they'll start getting to much stem growth. Prob go to 12/12 by next week dont want monsters, lol.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

What height could you let your plants grow to max?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 20, 2009)

the less stretch you have during veg the better you will be when you switch to flower.  You want them super bushy now, because they will do their stretching in flower, and then produce fat cola's from that!


----------



## jayreef (Mar 20, 2009)

hey newbud, i could let them get up to 4 feet, but i honestly dont have enough light for that, and i cant afford to get the light or i would bud. lama, lama, lama, whats up? hey man thanks for the info. Very appreciated. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Well if you only got 4ft then you def wanna let em bush and do all you can to keep em down like pinching etc cos they can easy get to 4ft.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks newbud, i appreciate it. so after there last leaf set which there almost on, they will prob be about 8 inches to a foot. im def going to 12/12 as soon as that happens, what would be your prediction on how big they will get, double that, tripple?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Well i was told that they can at least double even tripple in size when they go into flower and judging by my own thats way true so just think if they a foot when you 12/12 em you can expect 3ft if not kept down with LST pinching etc.
Can only go by my own experience but have also read plenty of threads that say they growing well over an inch a day.
Believe me some days you'll look at em and have to look twice cos you wont beleive the growth lol.
Good times


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to blow my own trumpet but if you want an idea of how fast they grow without LST etc check out my journal ( link in my signature ) and look at the size difference between before flower period and now, 2 weeks into flower.
Happy man sat at these keys fella lol


----------



## lizard (Mar 20, 2009)

jay daylight floror or cfls are 6500k you can get them at wally world hardware win dixie cheap k bro


----------



## jayreef (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks fellas, on the prowl for some now. i've been tryin to find the 42w 150 equivalent 6500k's but im not havein any luck. i'll have to order them from 1000bulbs.com As far as going 12/12, as soon as the last laef set is completely out on both im goin. dont want my ladies to be to big.


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2009)

lookin good Jay...


----------



## jayreef (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all, this is my first closet grow on Day 21. Plants are looking very healthy and wholsome. Not currently having any problems. How's it look? My only question is should I go to 12/12? I ask because of my limited budget, light, and space>


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Gota say they really are cool looking plants man.
I'm not experienced enough to tell you yes or no but just remember, does vary between strains, that they will grow a lot when put into flower so of you think you might struggle for lighting i would but i'm sure someone with a lot more experience can give you a more definite answer


----------



## jayreef (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks, newbud. It is appreciated, hopefully the hemp goddess will come across and give some knowledge. They do look rather cool though huh. Can't wait to see what comes off of them!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

I probably just been thick but read through thread again and didn't see a reference to what strain this is.
I like the chubby leaves, complete contrast to mine.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 25, 2009)

wish i knew the strain, bagseed. smoked her ancestors so i know genetics are great. Hopefully mine are as good.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

if youve got limited space,
i would definitly at least consider flowering them now.
if you flower them now at that size, they will get to be pretty big.
the begininning to flowering can stretch the plant alot, youll see
looking good
TDOC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2009)

Go ahead and put them into 12/12--they look great.  Keep the lights as close as you can--they will help with stretching.  They look great--nice and bushy and lush!   The fat leaves generally indicate an Indica dominant strain.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks goddess, just hooked the lights to a timer. very excited to see what they look like in a week. Thank you all for the advice and help, let see what i got!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2009)

my female in soil has tripled in size in the 6 weeks since she was put into flower... keep those lights as close as possible... lookin good


----------



## jayreef (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all, here are some pics of day 28. Plants are doing good and healthy, no more problems as of yet. Smaller of the two has a really small flower but I cant tell if its male or female yet.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything looks ok so far, is that a touch of leafe curl i see on some upper leaves? nothin to bother about must be on max of what nutes you can give em.
No stretch as yet which i guessing you glad of lol mine gone from just over a foot ( on average ) to the 4 ft marker in 4 weeks lol.

Can you get clear pic up of the small flour? Do you have a digi camera wiv a macro setting?


----------



## jayreef (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks newbud, i have a digital camera with a close up setting but i cant get a close picture of it clearly. I'm going to try some more though and try to get it up


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah took me ages to figure mine out too, always wondered what the little button wiv the flour on was for lol.
Try takin pic real close then keep movin back bit till it focuses, bet you already tried that ant ya lol.
Look forward to the pics


----------



## jayreef (Apr 1, 2009)

thanx newbud, been messin with the damb thing all day. I'll get a pic of it somehow, I keep movin it all over but i cant get my cam to focus good enough. I'll get one for ya'll. The new little formation is long on one side of the plant and like a seed formation on the other, but it's still in its very early stages so i'll let you know. Fairly sure its a female though.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

*SEED LOOKING?* Plz dont be balls...
Dunno mate, its really not worth any guesses without a pic.
Its a girl tho cos the weed fairy just told me ...
Hmmm, time for my meds i think lol


----------



## jayreef (Apr 8, 2009)

hello all, this is the 35th day of my first closet grow. I am under 5 100w equivalent cfls. they seem to be doing alright for the $33 it took to buy wire and build. anyhow, this is day 35 as i said 14 days into flower, have small preflowers on both plants now however still to small to tell. I am under the impresion that they are female though, tried to get some pictures however camera will still not focus. I beleive female because even though they are small balls sort of the tops are open, waiting to see if white pistols emerge. let me know what you think.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

They look well man, damn that camera lol.
Would it work if you put a magnifying glass in front of camera lens?
Seem healthy though not bad for 5 house bulbs eh?
Good man


----------



## Real78 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/2-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorescent-Screw-In-Light-Bulbs/
> 
> replace the x's with t's...they hve a good selection and ok prices it seems...



They are cheaper here: http://growwurks.com/fluorescent-grow-lights.aspx


----------



## jayreef (Apr 10, 2009)

FEMALES!!!!! thanks newbud, tried the maginfying glass that just made it worse. they'll be big enough for a pic soon. finally, this morning i have a white pistol. i was woried because i have flowers however they were very small and they looked like balls, however they were opened up at the tips so i doubted they could be seed formations. now i know for sure, besides the white pistol, they stink. grew an inch last night had to raise my lights when i woke up. lookin good, keep and eye out next wed. for that 42 day update.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 10, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Its a girl tho cos the weed fairy just told me ...


 
Told ya that she told me she blessed you with girls.
Get used to moving that light they will probably grow like mad now lol.


----------



## jayreef (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, thaks bud. yea, i hope they do i'll keep the journal updated, keep an eye out.


----------



## jayreef (Apr 15, 2009)

hello all, this is day 42 of my first closet grow. I was stressin on the sex for a bit, but they are female 100% no doubt about it. When I look in my closet I feel like i'm lookin at someone elses. Here are some pics what do ya'll think? Oh, I have a light question. I have equivalent of 500w in my space however the cfl's only throw optimal light at about 3", should i get some more cfl's in there or maybe hang some toward the bottom of the plant? Any suggestions? Anyhow let me know.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

get an hps


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a hps ya tight wad :laugh: 

Erm not really up on the cfl's i ruled em out for me but sounds like you will struggle for light in lower canopy so i'd be tempted to go for fluorescent tubes round the sides.


----------



## jayreef (Apr 15, 2009)

i would love an hps, however its just not in my card right now. should i add more cfl's.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

then yes. add as many as you want.
its going to get hotter, and more costly


----------



## jayreef (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks, thedon. how many do you think i should add? and also, should i try to get them toward the bottom and middle of plant or should i just add them to the top? not to costly however, the heat was an issue not to long back.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 15, 2009)

grow is looking nice jayreef, I would say get some supplementary light below the canopy.  That will help with the penetration issue with CFL's.  Have you checked out MentalPatients CFL grow.  He has a good example of surrounding the plants with light!

Check it out and good luck!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

looking good jayreef!
but as the others said, you'll want a hps for flowering,
time to save up and get a 400w at least,
but you can flower with cfl's with no prob's,
but when it comes to light, and more you put in the more you get out,
get a second hand hps and with the extra bud you'll get form it, you can sell an oz and make the cost of the hps back many times!


----------



## jayreef (Apr 16, 2009)

hey a question, if the weather is right the sun would be the best thing for them right?


----------



## jayreef (Apr 16, 2009)

hello all, moved the plants outside for a bit today. Starting to light train them for the move outside. The sun is nice, and the weather mild. Anyhow, I figure the sun is better than any bulb i can get so what can it hurt? is is better light for them? Here are some pics.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 16, 2009)

it of course is much better lighting.
The sun puts like around 10,000 lumens PSF around us. (i hear)
And thats after travelling like a LONG way to get here...
so yeah its definitly better lighting, just ask someone who knows
what the proper times to keep it out there for is


----------



## jayreef (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks, thedon it is very appreciated.


----------



## jayreef (Apr 21, 2009)

just some info, 42w 150w eqivalent cfl bulbs are available and cheap at Target. In my area i haven't been able to find these bulbs anywere else but here. They were available and only 6 bucks. Just a heads up.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Might wanna put this in lighting section, more people will see it and it could be useful ( apologies if you have lol )


----------



## jayreef (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all, this is my grow on day 49. It is coming along quite nicely, they are really starting to bud out now. Not currently having any problem, any tips/tricks/advice is welcome of course. Let me know what you think. Oh, I do have one question if I wanted to transition them outside how would I do so?


----------



## maxfreek (May 18, 2009)

So what happened?


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 19, 2009)

hey just now pulled up a chair but looks like a great grow! good luck


----------

